# A blog about tortoises... I'm looking for letters, op-eds, articles, etc.



## jsheffield (Oct 9, 2019)

Hello TFO,

I process through writing, and since Darwin, a Redfoot, came into my life I think a lot about tortoises, and write about them as well.

Most of my stuff ends up in a junk-folder in my g-drive, some ends up in stories I'm working on, a few have felt as though they belonged in a blog... so I set one up.

Modern Tortoise is something I enjoy, and I wanted to share it with the people on TFO... not to pimp the things I've written for the blog, but to ask/offer if anyone here would like to contribute something they wrote, or would like to write, about tortoises. 

The purpose of the blog is not to compete with TFO, they're entirely different things, for different people and reasons and audiences.

Things I've thought about writing, or think would be cool to have written about, for the blog include:

Which Tortoise/Turtle is for me?
Tortoise Husbandry: Myths and Facts
Humidity and Soaking (different ages and species)
Feeding: Amounts and Frequency
Feeding your tortoise commercial and fresh foods… is variety the spice of life?
Enclosure Size (hatchlings vs adults)
Heating (ranges and cycling)
Lighting (UV, illumination, daylengths)
Brumation/hibernation
Closed Chambers vs Tortoise Tables
Tortoises spending time outside
Keeping Tortoises in groups (and multi-species groups)
Quarantines: why and how and how long
Tortoise first-aid kits, first-aid, vets, and medicine
Care for various species, or tortoises in general
anything else that occurs to you, having to do with tortoises, and life with tortoises
If you're interested, you could respond here, drop me a PM, or send me an email ( [email protected] ). 

Submissions to the blog should be your own ideas and words, can include pictures or not, you won't get paid for them as the site's not monetized (but you'll retain all rights to your work), and you have to be comfortable with the idea of me fixing obvious spelling errors and using some pieces and not others.

I'm going to tag a couple of people whose posts I enjoy, but my memory is like a sieve, so it won't be a complete list, so please don't take offense if your name's not on it... I'd love to read anything you write about tortoises and the tort-life.

@CarolM @ZEROPILOT @JoesMum @ALDABRAMAN @Tom @Yvonne G @Kapidolo Farms @2turtletom @Toddrickfl1 @Blackdog1714 @TammyJ @Anyfoot @EllieMay @Cowboy_Ken @AZtortMom @Moozillion @Maro2Bear @Lyn W @Olddog

Please feel free to get in touch with me with suggestions for people who may want to contribute but who I've forgotten to tag...

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## jsheffield (Oct 14, 2019)

I got a few submissions, and I'm thinking about another post out my own, but I'd love more from people outside of my brain....

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## RainsOn (Aug 15, 2020)

I really enjoyed your blog. Thought it informative and put it in my "favorites" to return later to read more. Beautiful torts! I want to read more about brumation for my Russian.


----------



## Jan A (Jan 19, 2021)

RainsOn said:


> I really enjoyed your blog. Thought it informative and put it in my "favorites" to return later to read more. Beautiful torts! I want to read more about brumation for my Russian.


Went to your blog, read it thru & thought it was nicely done. I'm reading a lot before I get my first tort. Need to decide where we're relocating to first. Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## Jan A (Jan 19, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Went to your blog, read it thru & thought it was nicely done. I'm reading a lot before I get my first tort. Need to decide where we're relocating to first. Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


I guess I should have put my reply up above.


----------

